
Ask YC: How's jaCal (my organizer app) look so far? - omouse
http://jacal.webhop.org/
======
davidw
It looks good, but do you really think you can compete in that space?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=17621>

I decided I'd rather work on something where there is a bit less (established,
at least) competition.

~~~
omouse
I think I can. If not, I'll just switch to something else. In any case, I need
some experience with web.py and Python so this is a good exercise.

------
juwo
Since you helped me with juwo, let me give it my best shot:

The first question in my mind: how does it compare with Google/Yahoo's
calendar?

Instead of trying to compete head to head with the giants,

can you instead (say) write a desktop widget that will read Gmail/Yahoo
calendar (assuming it is logged in) and generate the TODO list?

Currently, they are a pain to use to generate TODOs. I simply use a text file
instead. But they are good for reminders.

so if you can use both TODO + reminder, that will be great.

And please, contradicting PG and all the gurus on this board, DO NOT store my
data on your server!!

~~~
omouse
I'm planning to have a Google Calendar importer. I might just do that via iCal
though...

What do you mean by your last remark? Don't store your data on my server?

~~~
juwo
where is the calendar data stored?

~~~
omouse
On my server? Where else would it be stored? I'm going to provide an .iCal
export of the calendar of course.

~~~
juwo
an importer is not the same thing.

store the data locally.

------
omouse
This is very much a work in progress. I started this last weekend and I'd like
suggestions for the design and feature ideas are more than welcome. Also, I
need a better name than jaCal (the .com is taken in any case). I was thinking
Organizr, the obvious choice, but the .com for that is taken as well.

Thanks! -Rudolf O.

 _Note: If the link doesn't work I'll post the ip addy_

 _edit: I'm on irc.efnet.net #news.yc_

------
whacked_new
the ease of use is pretty pleasing.

it seems to stop at the current end of month though. i can't add future
events. even if i could it took me more than 3 seconds to figure out.

also deleting the items on the right pane don't update the calendar
immediately.

~~~
omouse
Crap, I'm still working on the eventcal calendar generator module. I'll add a
next month link after my shower (hard to code when sweaty...)

